# Changing Hydro Pump JD 6420



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey all. Got hydraulic pump on my JD 6420 tested because it was squealing. Long story short it's on it's final leg. It's tractor that's used to run my bale bandit. Ordered a new one. Got to looking at how I'm going to replace it. Looks to be the cab has to be tilted to the side? Anyone have any input on this? Thanks!


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Was it like a really high pitch whine all the time? Have a 6405 that's doing that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

fe390man said:


> Hey all. Got hydraulic pump on my JD 6420 tested because it was squealing. Long story short it's on it's final leg. It's tractor that's used to run my bale bandit. Ordered a new one. Got to looking at how I'm going to replace it. Looks to be the cab has to be tilted to the side? Anyone have any input on this? Thanks!


If I was a bettin man, I'd say that cab is gonna have to be tilted....not too bad if you can get ahold of one of them JD tools with the Jack.....trust me, tilting with a overhead winch is not advisable


----------



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Was it like a really high pitch whine all the time? Have a 6405 that's doing that.


Yesir.


----------



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> If I was a bettin man, I'd say that cab is gonna have to be tilted....not too bad if you can get ahold of one of them JD tools with the Jack.....trust me, tilting with a overhead winch is not advisable


I got to reading about it and it doesn't seem so bad. Looks like I can get away with using forklift and attaching fork to step mount. From what I gather is right rear wheel off, remove clutch and throttle cables, insert hinge bolts, remove cab mount bolts? Sounds like you've done it before haha.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

fe390man said:


> Yesir.


Maaaan that wasn't what I wanted to hear.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

fe390man said:


> I got to reading about it and it doesn't seem so bad. Looks like I can get away with using forklift and attaching fork to step mount. From what I gather is right rear wheel off, remove clutch and throttle cables, insert hinge bolts, remove cab mount bolts? Sounds like you've done it before haha.


Yea, removing wheel is probably the "hardest" ..... Not too bad


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Deere mechanic changed pump in my 6410 in my shop years ago. He did it in a hour or two, really don't think he tilted cab at all. Maybe just a few degrees but definitely didn't pull wheel. I would think it was same as a 20.


----------



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

SVFHAY said:


> Deere mechanic changed pump in my 6410 in my shop years ago. He did it in a hour or two, really don't think he tilted cab at all. Maybe just a few degrees but definitely didn't pull wheel. I would think it was same as a 20.


Deere quoted me for 7.5 hours of work. I can't even fit my hand back to pump. I'll prolly tackle it in a couple days.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

fe390man said:


> Deere quoted me for 7.5 hours of work. I can't even fit my hand back to pump. I'll prolly tackle it in a couple days.


Think they will let you rent/borrow/steal their tool for tilting the cab? Not too bad without it, but I'd rather have it....all things being equal


----------

